# Free Lathe



## 4ssss (Oct 18, 2018)

https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/tls/d/lathe-free/6721162921.html


----------



## dlane (Oct 18, 2018)

Can’t imagine why they are giving it away, I have a similar 12” that needs going thru and cleaning.
Wish I was closer, guess the green is standard. Saved the pic , won’t last long.


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 18, 2018)

Cant argue with that price.


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 18, 2018)

Will they deliver?


----------



## Reddinr (Oct 18, 2018)

Worth it only if they deliver, wire it up, level it and produce some parts for me.  Otherwise forget it.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 18, 2018)

And it's gone......


----------

